# My first 7.5" Gauge project.



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

It's 1/8 scale and I'm just about finished with it. It's the same as the 1/29 model I made a couple years ago.

I started it in August 2010 and worked diligently till Thanksgiving...then took a break and built a few 1/29 cars and about a month ago I got back to finishing it up.

I just got my vinyl transfers and applied them yesterday....that made a world of difference...it now looks finished! And I'm ready to unveil it here.

What do you think?

Enjoy!
Brian Briggs


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

And?? this will sit in your front yard??? 
Does this mean your leaving us??


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Very Very Nice Work!


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 

It'll rest in the basement in my work/research room. Margaret wants it in the living room but it's too big for that (actually our living room is too small). Hopefully I'll take it to a track or two in the area and have it bring up the rear of a train or two. If I'm lucky in retirement I'll have a track on the property that I can run it on. 

I'm not leaving Largescale (1/29)....I am enjoying building models too much.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Margaret wants it in the living room... Wow, YOU are a lucky man!! hehehe 

The caboose looks terrific!! Great job!!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an awesome cabbose you have there!









Funny tale to go with my caboose (above). I started building this when my oldest daughter was born....1977. Just for fun. I didn't have ANY 1 1/2inch stuff...NADA. Soon after completeing the caboose, I got hooked on the really large scale stuff with two more cars, an Allen livesteam ten wheeler and a Baldwin electric. Been "all downhill since then". Hee. Hee.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Very impresive work there! 
Looks just like to real thing 

Alec.


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Brian, the caboose looks superb.

Colin


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job. Can't wait to see it on the rails.

What trucks did you use?


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That really came out great Brian. Exceptional!


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Beautiful work Brian!!


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Dwight: I am a lucky guy in that respect.....Margaret would be happy to try out your steamer though....she's quite a qualified steam engineer 

Gary: Nice caboose there.....I know the lure of the big stuff.....actually riding on rails can be too much fun. 

Bob: A guy in Toledo makes the ones I bought. He offers swing motion caboose trucks in roller bearing and friction bearing styles. He scaled them down from real drawings and they operate like the real thing....swing motion and leaf springs.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Brain 
can you tell us what a base ballpark cost would be for trucks and couplers on a car and what company did you get it from?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Jul 2011 06:24 AM 
Brain 
can you tell us what a base ballpark cost would be for trucks and couplers on a car and what company did you get it from? 

OMG I think I know what Marty's next Project is now that the steam track is done









Think Marty's battery powered steam up for 7.5


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 

Some might say I overpaid for my trucks ($540.00) but I got what I wanted. They came from Jack Trumbull (Trumbull Locomotive Works) 

If you don't need to have trucks that are swing motion caboose trucks you can find a set of trucks for much less (around $350.00 ready to run - brand new) 
A reliable manufacturer of trucks is Tom Bee. 

I bought Tom Bee couplers at $60.00 a pair.....they are cool.....work just like the real thing. Tom has a very good reputation in the ride-on scale community. 

You make your frame out of 1" x 2" rectangular tubing with 1/8" walls. That forms the centersill and the wings for body bolsters. 

If you want to see more detail of my build for this caboose it is on the Railfan.net forums site here: 

http://tinyurl.com/6ga4lm2


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

way cool, just not enough time to do stuff...


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 

I agree completely.....it's a pain trying to have to decide which projects have to wait.


----------

